# Threw my back out yesterday



## Workaholic

I threw my back out yesterday, I have been really busy banging out exteriors and was on a ladder with a chainsaw to trim a thirty ft crape myrtle to get it off the house and then when I bent over to get my rag wet and out it went. the first time I tweaked my back was in 2000 and every now and again it will tweak on me. I laid out today buzzed on pain pills and am wondering how long before I am back on my feet literally. 
So my message is to keep your back and knees in your mind so that you are not laid up during the peak season.


----------



## RCP

Oh Sean, so sorry to hear! I hope you heal soon!


----------



## Bender

Sorry to hear that Sean. We sure take our health for granted.


----------



## TJ Paint

Sorry man. Ive been fulltiming a backbrace for a few years now. I find it helps a huge amount to reduce normal pain from everyday work.


----------



## NCPaint1

Sorry to hear man....now tell us what REALLY happened.......your story just doesnt add up. A thirty foot tree trim? That means you would need at least a 40' ladder which we all know you dont own....and what did you need a rag for while trimming trees with a chainsaw? 

I think you were on the crapper surfing PT, dropped your phone while reaching for the TP, the phone went behind the toilet, and you.....trying to be the hero....reached for the phone behind the toilet, while still sitting, tweaking your back. Now thats more believable.


----------



## Workaholic

NCPaint1 said:


> Sorry to hear man....now tell us what REALLY happened.......your story just doesnt add up. A thirty foot tree trim? That means you would need at least a 40' ladder which we all know you dont own....and what did you need a rag for while trimming trees with a chainsaw?
> 
> I think you were on the crapper surfing PT, dropped your phone while reaching for the TP, the phone went behind the toilet, and you.....trying to be the hero....reached for the phone behind the toilet, while still sitting, tweaking your back. Now thats more believable.


Oh it hurts to laugh. 

Can't get nothing by you. The rumor is that I am a spam bot. 

I was only using a 32 so I could get it off the house and resume with caulking it up. The first time I tweaked it I was boxing five's ever since then it is always some little thing that jambs it up. I hope to be hobbling around tomorrow being more of a burden than a help to the other guys.


----------



## Workaholic

TJ Paint said:


> Sorry man. Ive been fulltiming a backbrace for a few years now. I find it helps a huge amount to reduce normal pain from everyday work.


Got one on right now.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Sean, your not a lumberjack.


----------



## CliffK

Sorry to hear it Sean. I'm no stranger to back problems myself and know how difficult it can make your life. I am not a big believer in chiropractors but the wife convinced me to go last time I couldn't move and it did sooth it a little. My guy is not a pop and crack kind of guy, he uses muscle stimulation and ultra sound with heat. I think it shortened my down time. Have you ever had an MRI? It's good to have one just so you know what you are dealing with. I had one about 10 years ago and it revealed a couple of herniations and several bulges, even an old compression fracture. This profession takes it's toll. Feel better soon.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Sorry to hear dude, gotta suck. I had back go out on me when I was 18. Haven't had it since. 

Hope it gets better!


----------



## straight_lines

Yea that sucks. I jacked mine up about two years ago leaving the hardware store with an 80lb bag of concrete on my shoulder. Someone called my name across the parking lot and I turned to see who it was. 

Most back issues can be avoided by having strong abs.


----------



## Scraper

I know that isn't fun.  Hope your recovery is fast!


----------



## vermontpainter

I feel for ya Sean. It sucks as we age.


----------



## Workaholic

straight_lines said:


> Most back issues can be avoided by having strong abs.


That counts me out lol


vermontpainter said:


> I feel for ya Sean. It sucks as we age.


Damn that post made me feel the worst.


----------



## johnpaint

Sorry about that Sean, u be a good boy and don't get any ideas since your home with lady all day.


----------



## johnpaint

Just a reminder Sean: time to take the med's.


----------



## PatsPainting

Two years ago, had my back go out. It freaking sucked. I have disk degeneration in a few lower one's. I was replacing a fuel pump on my van and everything seemed ok until the next day. Bam was out for a month. Was just about to get one of those shots in the back from the doc when it started feeling better. So never went through with it. It was not fun, I could not even put on my shoes. 

I'm good to go, increased my ab strength by drinking more beer. I just have to remember to use my legs when lifting and I should be ok.

Pat


----------



## Bender

PatsPainting said:


> I'm good to go, increased my ab strength by drinking more beer.
> Pat


A man of common sense.


----------



## vermontpainter

PatsPainting said:


> Two years ago, had my back go out. It freaking sucked. I have disk degeneration in a few lower one's. I was replacing a fuel pump on my van and everything seemed ok until the next day. Bam was out for a month. Was just about to get one of those shots in the back from the doc when it started feeling better. So never went through with it. It was not fun, I could not even put on my shoes.
> 
> I'm good to go, increased my ab strength by drinking more beer. I just have to remember to use my legs when lifting and I should be ok.
> 
> Pat


Funny. I had a remarkable recovery when the Spine Doctor suggested epidural too. My wife, having had epidurals during child birth, thought that was interesting.


----------



## PatsPainting

vermontpainter said:


> Funny. I had a remarkable recovery when the Spine Doctor suggested epidural too. My wife, having had epidurals during child birth, thought that was interesting.


It was pretty weird. When I went to see the back doctor for the second time he set me an appointment for 4 days later to receive the shot. The very next day there was a major improvement in my back. Then over the next 3 days it was almost back to normal. I waited till a few hours prior to cancel the appointment. I was amazed on how quick I was getting better.

Pat


----------



## vermontpainter

PatsPainting said:


> It was pretty weird. When I went to see the back doctor for the second time he set me an appointment for 4 days later to receive the shot. The very next day there was a major improvement in my back. Then over the next 3 days it was almost back to normal. I waited till a few hours prior to cancel the appointment. I was amazed on how quick I was getting better.
> 
> Pat


Psychosomatic recovery is a beautiful thing. Those big needles give me the heebeegeebees.

I can feel Sean getting better as we speak.


----------



## NEPS.US

That sucks Sean. Back pain is terrible. 

Hope your feeling better soon!


----------



## daArch

Two words:

Bourbon Therapy

I've had serious back issues three times now, I mean SERIOUS. Out of commission with severe sciatic four to six MONTHS. Couldn't stand up for more than two seconds (I counted) without the feeling of of a red hot sword trying to poke its way OUT of mt butt cheek. And the longer I stood, the worse it got.

Chiro helped first time. After that he gave up (he's the Patriots' chiro - prolly knows what he's doing)

Drugs made me wacky (ok, wack-IER)


You have my full empathy.


Ibuprofen and cold packs will help the inflammation. Heat will help loosen the muscles. If it's only muscle issues at this point, try ice - heat - ice - heat - ice etc etc.

Flexeril (Cyclobenzaprine) might help, do it with ibuprofen and your brain will leave you.

Once the muscles have healed, keep them supple with stretching exercises.

Your getting old my friend, and this business is not one for neglected backs


----------



## Wolfgang

It's all in your mind Sean...okay, maybe a little in your back too. Mine's usually good for going out a couple times a year, and then I have to do that old peoples shuffle, half-bent over, and groaning the whole time. Now it takes about a week to get over. Tylenol was/is about all I can take for it anymore.


----------



## PressurePros

At least it was a legitimate work injury. When Bill Arch sneezes and farts at the same time, his back is out for a week.


----------



## Workaholic

PressurePros said:


> At least it was a legitimate work injury. When Bill Arch sneezes and farts at the same time, his back is out for a week.


lmao

I was on the jobsite all day today, not 100% but still grinding through it.


----------



## TJ Paint

Ok, we covered backs. Now, how about talking knees.

Anything work for knee pain that doesn't require narcotics? I'm sure they would work but I wouldn't work good while on them.


----------



## sagebrush123

I hope you recover and heal soon. I don't have back problems and have never throw myself out of wack, but I can sympathize that it must be painful and noticeable on every move you make.

take care!


----------



## CliffK

TJ Paint said:


> Ok, we covered backs. Now, how about talking knees.
> 
> Anything work for knee pain that doesn't require narcotics? I'm sure they would work but I wouldn't work good while on them.


 A shot of cortisone and an ice pack has been my experience. I hate the idea of the cortisone, but there is no getting around that it works to get you back out there. Unfortunately, getting back out there after the cortisone may end up doing more damage than good in the long term.


----------



## daArch

My second episode of sciatica was "cured" with steroidal injection into the disc.

That was a REAL interesting procedure. 

I still think bourbon is great for maintenance.


----------



## CApainter

Workaholic,

I recently did damage to my back. I shouldn't devuldge this but, I was doing flips in one of those kiddy blow up houses at a party. I've always been careful of my back and was surprised at the amount of damage I did doing something so stupid. I mean really, I'm 51 years old! My back is a major asset to my career and I can't afford for it to be anything less then ready to perform. 

Anyway, I learned at my HMO's back class, that we all have degenerative disk disease beginning at age 25 or so, and our level of activity and physicality determines the degree of damage.

At this point, all you can do is manage the damage and be conscientious about how you lift things. Try to counter balance yourself to take the load off your back. Standing is better then sitting and is considered the best way to unload your back along with lying down flat. Stretch mildly and you'll be fine in a month or two with maybe a little aggravation. Remember, the Ibuprophine takes a week just to saturate the system.

I'm about back to normal but very cautious. Good Luck


----------



## PressurePros

I broke my spine playing football in tenth grade. I have a wire running down my spine and about ten screws through the vertebrae. I'm pretty careful with my back.


----------



## daArch

CApainter said:


> Remember, the Ibuprophine takes a week just to saturate the system.


I know this is what the medical experts say, but I feel the effects much quicker.

In 1982 I was rear ended and had a good whip lashing. The physical therapist said that Ibuprofen would take a few days to reduce the swelling, I noticed it withing six hours. I think my system is just different than what the medical profession considers "average"

Word of caution about Vitamin I, besides gastronomical issues, it can cause hearing problems. I attribute my ear ringing and tinnitus as a result of the amount of Vitamin I I take to keep me mobile.


----------



## jenni

try sleeping on hardwood floor with your knees up on a chair or cushions - high enough to bend your legs 90 degrees :: this always helps to re-align my back. light stretches help too. 
really hope you get better soon!


----------



## TJ Paint

daArch said:


> In 1982 I was rear ended and had a good whip lashing.


is this how you got your pool?


----------



## CApainter

jenni said:


> try sleeping on hardwood floor with your knees up on a chair or cushions - high enough to bend your legs 90 degrees :: this always helps to re-align my back. light stretches help too.
> really hope you get better soon!


Yes! The 90 degrees really feels good on the back.


----------



## TJ Paint

jenni said:


> try sleeping on hardwood floor with your knees up on a chair or cushions - high enough to bend your legs 90 degrees :: this always helps to re-align my back. light stretches help too.
> really hope you get better soon!


I've fallen asleep on floors before and believe me, I'm always feel tons worse after that than anything.


----------



## daArch

TJ Paint said:


> is this how you got your pool?


God I wish. With all the news we hear about fake whiplash claims ......

the guy who hit me was out of state and uninsured. Prolly didn't have two nickels to his name. My insurance policy paid for the rehab and I had to pressure them for a mere $10,000 for long term physical disability. I was totally out of work for five months and then wasn't able to paint ceilings until I got out of painting.

The ceiling I hung this week was no fun. And that's almost thirty years later.


----------



## TJ Paint

daArch said:


> God I wish. With all the news we hear about fake whiplash claims ......
> 
> the guy who hit me was out of state and uninsured. Prolly didn't have two nickels to his name. My insurance policy paid for the rehab and I had to pressure them for a mere $10,000 for long term physical disability. I was totally out of work for five months and then wasn't able to paint ceilings until I got out of painting.
> 
> The ceiling I hung this week was no fun. And that's almost thirty years later.


I was kinda hoping it was how you got it. My buddy got hit by an uninsured motorist, but he was on a motorcycle going 55mph, she pulled out in front of him from a side road.

Coma for a week, skull removed and put back on to release pressure, broken bones, permanent nerve damage, (and I believe some brain damage, hoping its not permanent). 

It's been a struggle for him to get the funding to get the care he needs. I think it would have been easier if she was insured. Oh and she was drunk at the time.


----------



## PressurePros

daArch said:


> God I wish. With all the news we hear about fake whiplash claims ......
> 
> the guy who hit me was out of state and uninsured. Prolly didn't have two nickels to his name. My insurance policy paid for the rehab and I had to pressure them for a mere $10,000 for long term physical disability. I was totally out of work for five months and then wasn't able to paint ceilings until I got out of painting.
> 
> The ceiling I hung this week was no fun. And that's almost thirty years later.


We need to find you a better lawyer, Bill. I know many people are against suing. I'm not one of them. I knew a guy that judged me for suing this lady that hit me from behind at a red light because my injuries were not major. Less than a year later, he got into an accident and made sure I knew he wasn't going to sue anyone as long as they paid for his medical. 12 years later he is unable to work for more than 2-3 hrs, has constant neck pain and its all the result of the accident. His business in the toilet and he is struggling financially.


----------



## Bender

The real story...


----------



## Steve Richards

Hope you're back on your feet.

I don't have any real back problems so far...but I have a backache for several days every time I load/unload my powerwasher.

I may institute a powerwasher-backache charge in the near future.


----------



## CApainter

Steve Richards said:


> Hope you're back on your feet.
> 
> I don't have any real back problems so far...but I have a backache for several days every time I load/unload my powerwasher.
> 
> I may institute a powerwasher-backache charge in the near future.


Get a low ramp trailer. Those things are a b!tch on the back


----------



## Workaholic

Thanks for all the best wishes and my back is still a bit stiff but I would say I am at about 90%


----------



## PressurePros

You're ready to start doing the "ladder hop", Sean.


----------



## Workaholic

PressurePros said:


> You're ready to start doing the "ladder hop", Sean.


lol eased my way into a couple today.


----------



## PressurePros

We should have a Paint talk video contest. Instinct tells me Ole34 can move down an entire exterior wall without ever climbing down.


----------



## Workaholic

PressurePros said:


> We should have a Paint talk video contest. Instinct tells me Ole34 can move down an entire exterior wall without ever climbing down.


I can't wait for that youtube video. 
You are biased because he is somewhat local.


----------



## Steve Richards

This is still on top...hell, I thought it got made a sticky.

So are you 100% now, Work?


----------



## Workaholic

Steve Richards said:


> This is still on top...hell, I thought it got made a sticky.
> 
> So are you 100% now, Work?


Yep. have been working on the exterior of a Hospice building without pain. None of my threads are sticky worthy.


----------



## Steve Richards

Good.

When I become a mod.... I plan to make all my threads sticky.


----------



## Workaholic

Steve Richards said:


> Good.
> 
> When I become a mod.... I plan to make all my threads sticky.


Well I am told I am the vanilla mod and that move sounds like a cranberry spritzer cheap pizza tipper move.


----------



## Steve Richards

Workaholic said:


> Well I am told I am the vanilla mod and that move sounds like a cranberry spritzer cheap pizza tipper move.


L
O
L

HA!

You sir, are far from vanilla!


----------



## johnthepainter

massage therapy, chiropractic adjustment, stretching, drink a lot of water (more important than some realize) and my favorite>>>> inversion therapy.

i have cured my back of 20 years of back pain using inversion therapy/gravity inversion (traction)

and i never hesitate going for a massage. (deep tissue medical massage)


----------



## sir paintalot

high fibre said:


> massage therapy, chiropractic adjustment, stretching, drink a lot of water (more important than some realize) and my favorite>>>> inversion therapy.
> 
> i have cured my back of 20 years of back pain using inversion therapy/gravity inversion (traction)
> 
> and i never hesitate going for a massage. (deep tissue medical massage)


Man I couldn't agree with you more! STRETCHING!! I also have this inversion table.







'When I started using it my chronic back issues went away!I also am a regular user of the SacroWedgy. This little thing is absolutely amazing. When ever my lower back is starting to feel weird, I think we all know that feeling, I just lie on this thing for 5 minutes, then come off it and do some pelvic tilts, repeat 3-4 times. It's like going to a chiropractor. My lower back will actually adjust itself, I can feel it just slip sometimes and it's an incredible relief! The minute I get home from work I either get on my inversion table or my sacrowedgy or both. Haven't had my back go out for 3 years now! Awesome!


----------



## daArch

well, my friend Sciatica has come back for another unwelcome visit. 

Getting up in the AM is excruciating (you know how the doc asks to rate the pain from 1 to 10, I'd give it a 15). I stand up and the pain just grows and grows and grows without leveling off. 

Can't even put my socks on. After about half an hour I have been able to limp out the door, and attempt to bear the pain while working. It's just distracting.

This long job should be finished tomorrow, after which I will need to postpone/cancel the next five. 

I've tried it all in the past, chiro, inversion, acupuncture, and steroidal spinal injections. But nothing is permanent. I gotta find a permanent solution. I've already lost 1.5 years of work in the past 12 due to these attacks. Twice I've been 100% disabled for six months at a time. Tends to make one a little cranky. 

Do we have any welders in the house?


----------



## mr.fixit

Hey Sean. you are having a really great year between backs and storms
get well soon


----------



## Workaholic

mr.fixit said:


> Hey Sean. you are having a really great year between backs and storms
> get well soon


I am better now Jack and trying to store my nuts for winter. :thumbsup:


----------



## RH

Sean,
Just saw this for the first time today (don't usually check out the safety section - my bad).
Really glad to hear you're doing better. Back issues suck. Now just be careful how you handle your nuts.
Dan


----------



## Workaholic

researchhound said:


> Sean,
> Just saw this for the first time today (don't usually check out the safety section - my bad).
> Really glad to hear you're doing better. Back issues suck. Now just be careful how you handle your nuts.
> Dan


lmao, thanks Dan. I am 100% thankfully. Just for the record I keep better care of the nuts than the back.


----------



## RH

Workaholic said:


> lmao, thanks Dan. I am 100% thankfully. Just for the record I keep better care of the nuts than the back.


Good idea because once they go out... :no:


----------



## Workaholic

researchhound said:


> Good idea because once they go out... :no:


lol they hang in the bowl and all is lost. You got to exercise ever part of the body.


----------



## Softy

One of the exercise I know that works really well for preventing back spasm. I think it call reverse flutter kick. You simply lie flat on your stomach and lift both your legs and arms up then pretend to be swimming. Do that and then combine with basic stretch you wont most like get back problem ever. The only problem is I don't think fat people can do that exercise. Glad to hear you're OK Sean. 

Hey next time if something like that happen just sleep on your stomach. It'll heal your back faster by putting tension on it and made it stronger.


----------



## daArch

Softy said:


> One of the exercise I know that works really well for preventing back spasm. I think it call reverse flutter kick. You simply lie flat on your stomach and lift both your legs and arms up then pretend to be swimming. Do that and then combine with basic stretch you wont most like get back problem ever. The only problem is I don't think fat people can do that exercise. Glad to hear you're OK Sean.
> 
> Hey next time if something like that happen just sleep on your stomach. It'll heal your back faster by putting tension on it and made it stronger.


With my first bout of sciatica I went to Physical Therapy before the disc and nerves were even close to being back to "normal"

They had me do that swimming exercise. It put me back two months in my recovery. 

Also, especially if your bed is not a futon or a board, laying on your stomach is NOT recommended by any back doctor. Your spine bends to a bad curvature. You want your spine straight.

But most importantly, what works for one person could spell disaster for another. My brother does some stretches that would kill me and visa versa.


----------



## Fictitious Character

When ever I have tweaked my back laying on my stomach has seemed like an endurance contest that I never seemed to win. I guess somethings work better for others but I did not fair well.


----------



## mistcoat

daArch said:


> With my first bout of sciatica I went to Physical Therapy before the disc and nerves were even close to being back to "normal"
> 
> They had me do that swimming exercise. It put me back two months in my recovery.


Have you tried the link I gave you, Bill?




daArch said:


> But most importantly, what works for one person could spell disaster for another. My brother does some stretches that would kill me and visa versa.


Agreed :yes:


----------



## Fictitious Character

mistcoat said:


> Have you tried the link I gave you, Bill?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed :yes:


Have you been sir? I have not seen you here in a minute while I have been lurking.


----------

